# Is Sale-motors.com a good company or a scam?



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

Has anyone heard or bought from this site? Is it a scam? http://www.sale-motors.com

They have a Husqvarna ST430T a friend is interested in.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

SnowGuy69 said:


> Has anyone heard or bought from this site? Is it a scam? http://www.sale-motors.com
> 
> They have a Husqvarna ST430T a friend is interested in.


I found this,
copy and paste,

*Why does sale-motors.com have a reasonable trust score?*

We think sale-motors.com is legit as we found few indicators which might point to a scam. sale-motors.com review resulted in a trust score of 64. This rating has been given by an algorithm based on public sources such as WHOIS, the IP address of the server, the location of the company and if the website has been reported on spam and phishing lists. Although we rate sale-motors.com as medium to low risk we cannot guarantee it is not a scam of fake website. You should always to *your own manual check* of the website to determine if it is legit and safe.

Positive highlights

The domain name has been registered for more than one year in advance

This website is (very) old

The SSL certificate is valid (source: *Xolphin SSL Check*)

The website seems to be an online store (*tips for checking shopping scam*)
Negative highlights

This website is hosted in a high risk country.

This website has received negative reviews
*Full Review*
*Webshop Analysis*


The name of the website has been claimed for more than a year in advance. This is a good sign. Most website owners only register their domain name for one year and renew every year. Companies who register their domain name for a longer-term (up to 10 years) mean to continue their business for a long time. Most scammers sell the name of their websites after a few months once their scam has become common knowledge.


This website has been set-up several years ago. We consider this a positive sign. The longer a website exists, the more it can be expected that it is legit. However, the age of the website is unfortunately no guarantee. In some cases, scammers have been found to buy existing domain names and start their malicious practice here. So checking a website remains a necessity. 


*Technical Analysis*

This website is located on a server in a high-risk country. Countries with a high risk are countries identified by the International Banking Federation as having a high level of fraud and corruption. Many developing countries are considered high risk. We consider the country of origin in our algorithm but only other factors found (like products offered on the site) may result in a low score.

A valid SSL certificate was found. Professional companies use an SSL certificate to encrypt communication between your computer and their website. However, there are different levels of certification and scammers also install a free SSL certificate. If you have to enter your data, never do this without checking if an SSL certificate protects your information (source: *Xolphin*).


IF you click on the link you provide and look up at the address bar it says that it is not secure.
At least on my end.
If it was me I would stay away from them.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Never heard of it .


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

It seems like they are located in Indonesia.
Most sites I find that talks about them seem to think it is a scam.
They sell a lot more then motors.
One thing that is puzzling is that they been online selling since at least 2015.
And I can't find many reviews on them good or bad.

I would stay away from doing business with them.


----------



## brandanx2 (3 mo ago)

Did you end up making a purchase with them?


----------

